# Weyermann Malt Extract



## Hophead (6/4/06)

The Weyermans malt extracts sound ideal for those of us who prevented from all-grain brewing by space constraints (and time), but I cannot find anyone in Oz selling them. Does anyone know where to get them from?:unsure: 


Thanks 

Hophead


----------



## poppa joe (6/4/06)

I BREW . ON the Gold Coast IS a Distributor OF Weyerman products.
Or they may tell you where.? ibrew .com.au.
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Hophead (6/4/06)

Thanks


I will give them a go. I see they use it in their kits, but do not advertise it elsewhere on their site.


BTW have you any personal experience with this malt?

Cheers

Hophead


----------



## poppa joe (6/4/06)

Hophead ..NO Experience ..
I moved from G.C. but seem to remember Weyerman...
Maybe dried malt....Send them an Email,,,They will reply..
Cheers
PJ


----------

